# 04 TT Headliner sagging -- any suggestions?



## JHEIII (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Have a good friend with a 2004 TT and his headliner started sagging, normally I would remove and just apply adhesive, then put it back on the car. Has anyone else experienced issues with this? Any suggestions?


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Headliner ADHV!*

Replace with any material and use the Headliner ADHV..

I have replaced mine once without the Headliner ADHV and it sagged again..

Purchased the Headliner ADHV and booya works like a champ..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

interesting, this is the first I've heard of this issue.

I would get the 3M Super 90 Adhesive (not the 77 as it sucks). Maybe take the chance to swap to a nicer material?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> interesting, this is the first I've heard of this issue.
> 
> I would get the 3M Super 90 Adhesive (not the 77 as it sucks). Maybe take the chance to swap to a nicer material?


I had the same problem and went the DIY suede route. I got tired of the headliner hitting me in the head. When you do the job, you MUST make sure you let the adhesive cure/dry, then reactivate it with a hair dryer. Other wise you will have gassing of the adhesive, which leads to **** all over your windows and air pockets and bubbles in the material. and yes, super 90 is the way to go.


----------



## JHEIII (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)

Is there some instructions somewhere on how to remove the headliner?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

JamaicanTT said:


> Is there some instructions somewhere on how to remove the headliner?


I doubt it. But if its falling already, it shouldnt be too hard.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

JamaicanTT said:


> Is there some instructions somewhere on how to remove the headliner?


Get your self a bentley manual for sure. basically you need to remove all the surrounding trim pieces first


----------

